# *** 3D Smokey Eyes the "MissChievous" way***



## user79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Update: This tutorial is also available as a live video version on my Youtube channel. You can check that out by following the link to my channel in my signature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Due to the popularity of (this) FOTD, and due to being sick today with some kind of stomach virus, I've decided to make a tutorial for it.

A few things to note:

1) Sorry but I have to add a watermark to my tutorials and FOTDs. I've had people ripping them off, hosting them on other websites, and taking credit for my work.

2) This looks a bit different from the original FOTD because of the lighting. Unfortunately, it was late afternoon and the sky was overcast, so I couldn't get the pictures with the best light I was hoping for. I also had to use a flash so the colours don't show up as brightly as they looked in real life. But the end look _did _look like the original FOTD, I swear.

3) I don't actually have a pic of where I do blending on the eye, I just do it as I go with the 222, mainly focusing on blending the crease. Just don't overblend, it shouldn't look muddy.

So, let's get started!

Products you will need:





* forgot to picture the white kohl eyeliner in this pic, it's from Rimmel*


















Step 1:




Here I've already primed my face with moisturizer, applied Alima mineral foundation with the 182 buffer brush, applied concealer and Untitled Paint to my eyelids. You can check out some of my other tutorials for these steps, I didn't see the point in doing that again as it's pretty much always the same for me.

Step2:




Apply a light coating of Beige-ing shadestick, and blended it out with my ring finger.

Step 3:




Used a wide eyeshadow brush (not pictured) to apply loose powder underneath my eyes, this is to catch fall-out from the shadows. This is some cheap CoverGirl powder I bought at the drugstore, I don't know the shade anymore.

Step 4:




Use the 272 brush to apply a wash of Shroom from the browbone to the crease, then apply Jest over top in the area shown.

Step 5:




Next comes Clue e/s. This was the limited edition shade from the Originals collection.





Apply Clue, this time with a smaller lid brush, to the inner 2/3 of the lid, blending up to the crease. This is the area shown in the pic.

Step 6:




Using the small lid brush again, apply Bobbi Brown Gunmetal e/s to the outer third of the eyelid, up to the crease (area shown.) If you don't have Gunmetal, a metallic cool dark gray shadow may be used instead (eg. MAC Knight Divine.)

Step 7:




Using a small angle brush, apply Carbon to your V area (are shown), packing it on darkly. You could also use a pencil brush (219) to do this, however, I feel I have more control with the angle brush. You want to form a V shape, lying on its side.

Step 8:




Apply a light shimmery shadow to the very inner corner, and going up to the inner brow. I threw together a mix of pigments containing mostly White & Goldenaire & a bit of Tan.

***FALSE LASHES***
This is where you would apply the false lashes. I didn't add them in this Tutorial because I couldn't be bothered, but if you add the lashes, I would put them on now, and then put the Blacktrack liner after. With lashes, it would look like this: (click  here for a pic)

Step 9:




Use an angle brush, or whatever you feel comfortable with, to apply Blacktrack fluidliner, to the outer half of the lid only. Stick close to your lashline.

Dust away the loose powder and voila - you have finished the top half of your eyes!





Step 10:




Apply Beige-ing shadestick to the lower lash line.

Step 11:




Using a pencil brush like the MAC 219, apply the pigment mix or a light shadow to the inner corner, and the Gunmetal to the outer corner on the lower lashline. Blend together, but don't overblend. The outer corner shadows should connect to the cat eye V shape on the top lid.

Step 12:




Apply white kohl eyeliner on your lower waterline. Also apply the brow pencil to your eyebrows, starting at the inner corners and working up to the arch. I found (this tutorial by Specktra member M) to be the most helpful for perfecting my brows, so if you want a more detailed look, I would suggest you check that one out. I adapted my technique off that tutorial.

Step 13:




I use the small angled brush again to blend the harsh lines of the eyebrow pencil...





..and then add a bit of brown eyeshadow on top to make them more defined. Clean up the edges with a Q-tip cotton swab.

Step 14:




Time for blush! I like Nars Gilda for this...you could sub this colour with another peach blush.





I use the 168 angle blush brush to apply this on my cheekbones and a bit on the apples.

Step 15:




Use my skunk brush (187) to apply Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Peony over top. This will give you a bit of a glow, but also deposits a bit of pink colour over top.





Blush is done! Use the 182 kabuki brush to blend everything to a flawless finish.

Step 16:




Applied a thin layer of MAC 15 Minutes lipstick to my lips. It's a nude pink lipstick that applies quite opaquely.

Step 17:




Prrr lipglass goes on top!

And omg, we're done!!












Hope this was helpful! Let me know what you think.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 16, 2008)

soooo gorgeous!

I love this!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you SO MUCH for the tutorial!! Loved the original FOTD (so many people commented on it, I noticed that today). The watermark could be annoying but its not too dark so I think I'd be able to work through it. Its unfortunate and I can't understand how someone could rip off your pics saying it was theirs. JEEZ! Do what you have to, I'm just happy you shared!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 16, 2008)

Your eyes are beautiful.

Fantastic tutorial, and I like the diagrams.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Love the tut!  Thanks so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 16, 2008)

LOVE IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you so much!!! looks like i need jest...


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 16, 2008)

Mmm.. your tut wasn't such a good idea... because now I know how Gilda blush looks like and I WANT it NOW (btw can I ask you how much you paid for it? It's so expensive here)!! Anywayy, your blending is getting better & better, thanks for taking the time to do this tutorial Julia. And I hope you're feeling better now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S: have just remembered you had Gilda through a swap... duh! Sorry!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 16, 2008)

i LOVE this look. I cant wait till I get good enough to pull a look like this.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree; that's too bad about needing a watermark, but I could see why some arse would want to claim this as their own... you look absolutely stunning!!  I love all of your looks

Thanks so much for doing this and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## n_c (Jan 16, 2008)

Diagrams are very helpful.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 16, 2008)

That is sooo beautiful! And actually, you really look very pretty with no make up on too. 15 minutes lipstick & BB gunmetal are favorites of mine...I think I'll have to pick up the peony shimmer. Thanks!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 16, 2008)

it's amazing!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 16, 2008)

This is very beautiful, and you wear it well.


----------



## user79 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That is sooo beautiful! And actually, you really look very pretty with no make up on too. 15 minutes lipstick & BB gunmetal are favorites of mine...I think I'll have to pick up the peony shimmer. Thanks!_

 
Peony was a LE Shimmerbrick from Bobbi Brown, I don't think it's available for purchase anymore. But you can find it sometimes as a swap. I actually bought mine off another Specktra member.


----------



## mishameesh (Jan 16, 2008)

You look gorgeous and the tut is soooo helpful!  I really like how you break it down.  Thank you!  I cannot wait to do this look, this weekend!
Thanks!


----------



## bby112 (Jan 16, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## iSHi (Jan 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Thanks for making this, and I hope you get well soon!


----------



## BlueRose (Jan 16, 2008)

Amazing, Thanks alot for making the tutorial


----------



## 1QTPie (Jan 16, 2008)

I love how this changes your pretty and natural face into this glamazon. Thanks for doing the tutorial for this. I wonder if I can dupe it with my cheap products.


----------



## macface (Jan 16, 2008)

so pretty.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 16, 2008)

Such a beautiful look!  Your application is superb!  Thanks for such a detailed tut.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jan 16, 2008)

THANK YOU..THANK YOU..such a beautiful look and wonderful job! you are very talented plus beautiful!! thanks..


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jan 16, 2008)

wow i love it! i favorite-d it so i can go back for reference whwen i get better at applying eyeshadow haha i'm still a newbie in that area! this is so beautiful though, i love it.


----------



## KTB (Jan 16, 2008)

Great tutorial thanks so much for doing it


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 16, 2008)

Wonderful tutorial!! I cannot believe how fiercely green your eyes are you lucky, luck girl! So beautiful. This whole looks so pulled together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!! &I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Jan 16, 2008)

This is absolutely stunning!  You look flawless!  Thanks so much
for the tut, I can't wait to try to recreate this look!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't posted much on this site (don't know why...b/c I LOVE IT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I felt compelled to this time.

I absolutely LOVE your eyes.  That was a great tutorial and I'm going to try it out sometime, perhaps when my baby is asleep.

Thank you so much.

KK.


----------



## Merrybelly (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## deedrr (Jan 17, 2008)

Beautiful! you have amazing skin.


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 17, 2008)

So beautiful! You reminds me of Kate Moss when she was younger


----------



## lil_kismet (Jan 17, 2008)

Yet another FABULOUS tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I still can't get over your beautiful green eyes!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 17, 2008)

Smokin' hot tutorial.  Thank you.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for this!! Your so darn gorgeous!


----------



## Caffy (Jan 17, 2008)

I love it! plus your skin is flawless! teach us your skin care regime as well........!!!!!!!!!!! So envious  of your skillz


----------



## tigrazza (Jan 17, 2008)

This look is sooo much better without falsies, IMHO.
*Great* work and thank you for sharing *:*^_]_


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 17, 2008)

this is so hot!! thank you very much for the tutorial


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 17, 2008)

excellent! love it to bits! thanks for sharing this tutorial


----------



## User67 (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks sooooo much for doing a tutorial for this look! I love it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 17, 2008)

I am like totally digging it!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2008)

awesome look! thanks for the tut! i hope you feel better soon


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 17, 2008)

I love this! and I love love love that blush on you


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 18, 2008)

you da Shit!!! s0 g0rgeous!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 18, 2008)

I love this look! You are gorgeous as always


----------



## frocher (Jan 18, 2008)

You look gorgeous, this look really brings your eyes forward.


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 18, 2008)

gorgeous i love it . what an excellent tut. i love how you are totally rocking your bathrobe


----------



## wild child (Jan 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! And it doesn't look too tricky. I can't wait to try this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## corngrl2 (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for the tut!  you look amazing(especially for being home sick..hope you are feeling better)


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_gorgeous i love it . what an excellent tut. i love how you are totally rocking your bathrobe_

 
Haha! I love my fuzzy white bathrobe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





...


Thanks for all the nice comments! I feel better now too, thanks


----------



## MissLorsie (Jan 18, 2008)

oh dear - you just created two lemmings - Nars Gilda and BB Peony SB..

*starts searching ebay* why does peony have to be LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LE makes baby jesus cry


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

I've seen Peony on various swapping sites. I bought mine off another Specktra user as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it would be too hard to find, tbh, if you're willing to buy it used.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jan 18, 2008)

This is so perfectly sexy! I love it!


----------



## MissLorsie (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've seen Peony on various swapping sites. I bought mine off another Specktra user as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think it would be too hard to find, tbh, if you're willing to buy it used._

 
Just aslong as its been santised with some form of an alcohol spray i cant see it being that bad LOL

Those colours just made your cheeks to die for! the colour is absolutely gorgeous on pale skin.. your skin always look so luminous..


----------



## MacNewby (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG this is Gorgeous!!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you for the great tutorial !!

Your eyes look so beautiful


----------



## Blyss (Jan 19, 2008)

Incredible skills... I love this look.  Thanks for doing the tutorial!


----------



## mcorreia (Jan 19, 2008)

WOW just WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 21, 2008)

I LOVE THIS!  You are so beautiful, even without the makeup!  I love your eyebrows.  I am going to have to use this tutorial for the next big night out


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 22, 2008)

Lovely tutorial!  You make it look so easy!  LOL  I  can't wait to try this out!   Thank you so much!!


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 22, 2008)

OMG I fell in love w/ peony when I saw it here on you! I went to BB and they said it was limited edition, but luckly I found it at a CCO at HALF off! yay! thanks Julia now I have a new fave product


----------



## ramieee (Jan 23, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## ilovecheese (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow! You look so lovely even without the makeup, but post make-up we're drawn to your amazing green eyes. Very helpful tutorial, especially with the detailed diagrammatic pics. Thank you!


----------



## ch33tah (Jan 25, 2008)

absolutely stunning Julia! Your skin just glows!


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

Stunning! thank you so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2008)

i bought jest just cos of you!!! love it!


----------



## Moonspell (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Julia.

You look absolutely gorgeous!
It’s interesting because you’re not only talent manipulating everything related with makeup but also with photography, the last one it was how I first met you in this huge community called internet.
It’s a great tutorial, thank you for sharing it, especially with useful tips.


Stay inspired!
Greetings from Portugal


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 30, 2008)

Your eyes are breath taking! & you are so naturally pretty! ::jealous:: lol


----------



## nashoba95 (Jan 30, 2008)

You Have Some Amazing, Stunning Green Eyes!!!!  Wow!!!


----------



## DeSerT*RoSe (Jan 31, 2008)

oh my GOD!! that's unbelievably beauuuuuuuuuuuuutifuuuuuuuuuuuuuuullll !!!


----------



## guriya (Feb 2, 2008)

dear u look lovely...so cute....nice tut...


----------



## User34 (Feb 2, 2008)

awesome!!! thanks


----------



## kalikana (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh wowww, I LOVE this look!!! Definitely putting it in my Favorites.


----------



## OohJeannie (Feb 12, 2008)

This is beautiful!! I will def try it this weekend. Thank you for this tut!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 12, 2008)

You make it look effortless.  Thanks for posting a great tut.


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 14, 2008)

you and your makeup.. absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## daydweam (Mar 14, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Miss MAC (Mar 17, 2008)

I love this make up! Stuning and your eyes are beautiful.


----------



## thenYouFly (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, that's fabulous!  Thanks!


----------



## giggles1972 (Mar 18, 2008)

so very pretty


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW! Beautiful look!


----------



## kiddles (Mar 20, 2008)

you are so talented...i love it


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## alwaysbella (Mar 20, 2008)

soo pretty!!!!


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 30, 2008)

A-m-a-z-i-n-g!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks so much for this, I love it.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 1, 2008)

Loving this! 

Must try!


----------



## MissFoxy (Apr 2, 2008)

very beautiful


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 2, 2008)

flawless


----------



## Gizelle (Apr 8, 2008)

wow this is so hot .. love it keep it up


----------



## Trace (Apr 9, 2008)

Daaaaaang MissChievous!!!  I absolutely love this look and I can not wait to try it.  
Do some more!!!!!  I struggle with blue's... and I love the looks of purples... do more... do more, do more, do more!!!!!


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 11, 2008)

I was about to get rid of my BB gunmetal greay e/s and Peony s/b lol. Im hanging on to them now! thanks hun you look oh so pretty!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 26, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## eenerkwak (Apr 27, 2008)

dude you are so freaking talented and PRETTY!!! your eyes are so cool!! :]
<3


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful....sighh..thank you!


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2008)

that's so amazing!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to do it myself, but I think it'll be impossible to have your same wonderfull result!


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 21, 2008)

you look beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 21, 2008)

WOW! Do you do makeup professionally? If you did, I would pay you any day over some of the people who have done mine in the past AND treat you to a South Louisiana crawfish boil!!!


----------



## sixxmum (May 23, 2008)

You are so skilled!


----------



## nico (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your tutorials so much.By the way what is the alternative to Clue eyeshadow ? Does MAC have a similar shade ? Thanks


----------



## user79 (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_WOW! Do you do makeup professionally? If you did, I would pay you any day over some of the people who have done mine in the past AND treat you to a South Louisiana crawfish boil!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha! No, I don't do it professionally. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nico* 

 
_Amazing look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love your tutorials so much.By the way what is the alternative to Clue eyeshadow ? Does MAC have a similar shade ? Thanks_

 
Hmmm I'm not sure tbh. Maybe Mothbrown if you have that, or French Grey, or Satin Taupe.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

Your eyes are beautiful.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 16, 2008)

LOVE this and all of your other tuts


----------



## Nireyna (Jul 13, 2008)

this look looks much more softer and better then on video tutorial...this one i like


----------



## user79 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nireyna* 

 
_this look looks much more softer and better then on video tutorial...this one i like_

 
Really? Hehe...oh well.

Anyhow yeah, I've done a video version of this on my youtube channel, if anyone wants to check it out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just click the link in my sig.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you! This is beautifu!! I learn a lot from your tuts and I'm def going to try this look out.  I hope you know how talented you are!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 13, 2008)

This is gorgeous! I must try this, thank you so much


----------



## Lax (Jul 16, 2008)

AWESOME! And you're sooooo beautiful!


----------



## jin1022000 (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the blush~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## alienman (Jul 25, 2008)

this look is perfect in every way

i LOVE the look

and that blush is such a nice color on you; makes me want it haha

and omg your eyes are sooo beautiful! i love how one of your eyes has freckles in it; it's sooo mesmerizing


----------



## magia (Jul 25, 2008)

OMG, your makeup looks gorgeous! I loved especially your lips, lipstick is really pretty.


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

I must try!!!


----------



## wishuponyou (Aug 29, 2008)

i loove this


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 30, 2008)

love it


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 30, 2008)

love it looks


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 30, 2008)

love it looks really


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 30, 2008)

love it looks really great


----------



## glitternglitzy (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know why but no image comes up for me to see the look. Sigh....


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

what an amazing tutorial!!

thnx alot you look stunning


----------



## pink_lariat (Sep 12, 2008)

How gorgeous. I really like that beautiful glow on your face.


----------



## stellarrina (Sep 13, 2008)

i looove your skin!!! it looks soo nice and perfect.


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## scumballina (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## lolita_018 (Sep 24, 2008)

Your eyes are beautiful! fantastic tutorial...good job


----------



## Esperansa_b (Sep 24, 2008)

awesome! sorry to hear people are copying your photos.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's so pretty anyways


----------



## rusa (Sep 25, 2008)

really good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope someday I will be able to make-up like this.Thanks.


----------



## slayervixen (Oct 5, 2008)

This is just stunning.


----------



## gigglepot (Oct 5, 2008)

I just found this as a new member here and it is AWESOME thanks for taking the time to do this and thanks for the tips


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 7, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## YSLGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

Great look. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 11, 2008)

your green eyes are so beatiful. the smokey colors really brings it out


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 4, 2008)

lovely tutorial. you're a doll!


----------



## sneaky9 (Nov 4, 2008)

that blushh looks so pretty on you!!


----------



## monicaeguerra (Mar 30, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE this look!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## hemooo (May 9, 2009)

WONDERFUL 
thanks a lot, merci beaucoup & danke schoen


----------



## cosmic79 (May 17, 2009)

ur make up is gorgeous


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 27, 2009)

gorGEEous! wow.


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the mix of colors, its a great look, love it


----------



## SpotlessMind (Sep 1, 2009)

It's not even funny how gorgeous this is!


----------



## andreaa (Sep 2, 2009)

youre pretty as a doll


----------



## Green girl (Sep 14, 2009)

so beautiful
thanx


----------



## shedonna (Sep 25, 2009)

You're such a hottie. Great look!


----------



## astrank (Sep 27, 2009)

Beautiful!

Thanks for that


----------



## Cinderella1980 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for the great tutorial! Your skin is absolutely beautiful. I can't wait to try this one!


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm so going to try this look! thanks for sharing!


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow, this is so beautiful. That blush is gorgeous on you!


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## krystaj (Aug 12, 2010)

Absolutely hot! love it!


----------



## mystery (Sep 1, 2010)

wow, stunning!


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

I LOVE that you are so specific about where you place your shadows! SO helpful! Thank you!!


----------



## *Christeen* (Nov 10, 2010)

omg!! PERFECT!!!


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 25, 2010)

NARS Gilda is amazing


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 24, 2011)

Really beautiful, I love it!!! I may need to try a look like this tomorrow


----------



## Moonlotus (Jun 24, 2011)

Omg it's perfect for your skin, i love the color you look pretty.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 24, 2011)

this looks beautiful! you did an amazing job!!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Aug 2, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

you have an amazing skill! I love it


----------

